# WoW-Item



## Pomela (18. Juli 2007)

hm.. nur mal auf die schnelle.. keine Ahnung ob es schon angesprochen wurde...


```
[wowitem]Beispiel[/wowitem]
```

könnt ihr das bitte mal einbauen? Dann muss man nimmer umständlich erst in der Datenbank suchen, sondern kann es gleich in nen Beitrag reinposten...


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2007)

Also, das geht. Beispiel


```
[wowdb=item,27888]Traumschwingenhelm[/wowdb]
```

ergibt

Traumschwingenhelm

und


```
[item]27888[/item]
```

ergibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (19. Juli 2007)

Pomela ging&#8217;s, glaube ich, darum, nicht erst die 27888 über eine blasc-Suche in Erfahrung bringen zu müssen. Also eine Verlinkung einzig und allein mit dem Namen eines Gegenstandes. (Beispiel - Mauszeiger über die purpurnen Gegenstandsnamen halten)


----------



## Pomela (19. Juli 2007)

genau... 

dann muss man nicht lange rumsuchen, wenn man den genauen Namen weiss, kann man es so fix verlinken...

so eine Verlinkung wie es fast jedes Gildenforum hat... nur weiss ich grad nicht, wie das Tool/Addon heisst.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juli 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> genau...
> 
> dann muss man nicht lange rumsuchen, wenn man den genauen Namen weiss, kann man es so fix verlinken...
> 
> so eine Verlinkung wie es fast jedes Gildenforum hat... nur weiss ich grad nicht, wie das Tool/Addon heisst.




Achso du meinst den BLASCER (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=943) 
Naja , das müssten wir Performance-Technisch fürs Forum mal prüfen.


----------



## Pomela (20. Juli 2007)

So.. ich hab mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht... das PlugIn nennt sich WoW- Itemstats und ist für verschiedene Forensysteme gesproggt.
Bestimmt lässt sich eine Version finden, die vielleicht auch zufällig in eurem System funktioniert. Die Installation ist selbst ür DAUs kein Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

